# Cage seems empty..



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a rather large C&C cage for my baby Reggie. I love it! But.... it seems empty. He has a wheel, food&water bowls, a few balls, house and a small rock garden(I'm going to make a larger one). It just looks so empty, though! Is there anything I can add to it to make it look&feel more homey for my hedgie????

Also, does anyone know any GOOD sites to buy different toys, accessories, etc.? I don't have a whole lot for Reggie and makes me feel bad  especially when I go to my sister's house and her 3 rats are SPOILED! Lol. I want Reggie to be as spoiled as possible! hehehe 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

what about a pvc pipe


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

I've read that a lot of places and was thinking about it or the dryer vent tube thingys. He just doesn't seem interested in toys really. He loves his wheel, and my fiance said he plays in his rock garden when he get's up for work, but other than that shows no interest in anything else. Could it be because he's still a baby?? The only thing he seems to like to burrowing in my t-shirt and sleeping :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgies like to run in and out of the 4" plastic plumbing elbows and T's. They are cheap and easy to wash.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll have to look into getting some  Thanks!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Britfacex said:


> I'll have to look into getting some  Thanks!


buy him some hideouts they have really cute ones too at Petco and Petsmart, they are shaped like elephants, alligators, fish, shark, and last but not least, a sharkie


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

How do you build a rock garden for yr hedgehog? i would love to do this for my 4.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

a shark?!? :O i must have! err... Reggie must have! o i shall be looking into those! Thanks!!!

I used polished aquarium rocks(we used them for Magic the Gathering counters because we are such nerds). Filled it up a few layers and filled it with some kibble, treats, and a few mealies. It took him a little while to figure out anything was in there, so I placed a mealworm in it while he was checking it out. Almost every day when I check his cage the worms are gone, so I usually put 2 or 3 in it. He seems to enjoy pushing the rocks around. They are big enough he can't try to eat them and have no sharp edges.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you using aquarium GRAVEL? Or the rock-sized rocks? I just want to double check that the rocks in his rock garden are obviously way too big to fit in his mouth.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

uhm, im not sure. They are really big, like quarter sized. Like those different colored glass ones a lot of people use for Beta fish. We have a bunch because we've always used them for Magic counters. They are too big for him to swallow and I've never seen him try to eat them. He always just pushes them around. Mine are different shades of blue.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

"polish aquarium rocks" are not gravel. I'm sure they are the normal rocks, that are much too big for a hedgie to swallow.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

If they're quarter sized I'm sure he won't be able to eat them. :lol: Sounds good. Just checking.

Basil just LOVES his pvc tube. Maybe your critter will too?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can try encouraging him to interact with his toys more by placing treats and kibble in and around them like you do with the rock garden. I have a few silk aquarium plants around Lily's cage as well, for hiding spots for treats. Some people also use little plastic kids' toys, just make sure there's no small pieces that could come off to be a choking hazard. I also have one of these - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... =525392692 that I hide treats in. I started with leaving the frozen cricket half outside the door, so Lily would be able to smell it and find it. Then I worked my way up to having it completely behind the door, and she can nose the door out of the way and grab it. I also highly recommend that site for buying any animal supplies. I complained about them selling Pretty Pets hedgehog food (which is absolute garbage) and they actually listened to me and took it off their site.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

You can give him a toilet paper tube cut lengthwise down the center, a box, an egg carton with mealies inside, a cardboard oatmeal cylinder shaped container with the top and bottom cut out...all are not anything you have to buy at the store.


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a toilet paper roll cut down the length, he pays it no attention lol. I'm going to be getting some pvc pipe to put in it very soon. Hopefully that will grab his interest!! A lot of these ideas we are going to try, so thanks 

also... I know this will probably be a no for Reggie, but could I use :
http://www.petco.com/product/112324/Marshall-Pet-Hanging-Pirate-Ship-Hangout-For-Ferrets.aspx

as a hide-out  I have a tiny obsession with pirates and fell in love with this. If you think it'd be ok or not please let me know!!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Britfacex said:


> I have a toilet paper roll cut down the length, he pays it no attention lol. I'm going to be getting some pvc pipe to put in it very soon. Hopefully that will grab his interest!! A lot of these ideas we are going to try, so thanks
> 
> also... I know this will probably be a no for Reggie, but could I use :
> http://www.petco.com/product/112324/Marshall-Pet-Hanging-Pirate-Ship-Hangout-For-Ferrets.aspx
> ...


Just make sure it is close to the floor if your hanging it, so he does not fall off and get hurt 

Edited to remove BBC code that didnt work, I tried it out here  and to add the  emoticon


----------



## Britfacex (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, for sure! I'd only clip it to keep it on the ground and not move to the other end of the cage mysteriously :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's great that he has a cage that's big enough to have lots of empty space! Keep in mind that hedgies love to run around and he probably appreciates the room to stretch. Adding more toys and accessories is absolutely fine, just make sure not to add things just to add things.  I know rat cages can look VERY busy with all their bedding and toys and what not going on, but then, rats are much more agile and interactive with their environment.


----------

